# Bolt hard drive replacement



## bob14h (Jul 13, 2021)

Hello. I need to replace the 500 GB hard drive and, likely, cooling fan mechanism, in a TiVo Bolt (manuf date 2017). I am looking to increase to 1 or 2 TB, depending on pricing and availability.
[I am a novice DIY, so apologies for the lack of intricacies in this outreach.]
Q: any suggestions for reliable vendors in my purchase outreach?
Q: is it possible to install a SSD drive in the Bolt, as opposed to the already failed SATA 500 GB drive? I'm been told an SSD will run cooler and be more stable.
Q: will the replacement drive require formatting prior to install, or is it simply an "install and start up?"
Thank you all for your attention and assistance, very greatly appreciated.
bob14h


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

bob14h said:


> Hello. I need to replace the 500 GB hard drive and, likely, cooling fan mechanism, in a TiVo Bolt (manuf date 2017). I am looking to increase to 1 or 2 TB, depending on pricing and availability.
> [I am a novice DIY, so apologies for the lack of intricacies in this outreach.]
> Q: any suggestions for reliable vendors in my purchase outreach?
> Q: is it possible to install a SSD drive in the Bolt, as opposed to the already failed SATA 500 GB drive? I'm been told an SSD will run cooler and be more stable.
> ...


This is the recommended "internal" hdd replacement: Toshiba MQ03ABB200 2TB $54. Your Bolt will automatically format and install. I have heard ssd drives are not recommended due to the fact that they are not designed for 24/7 operation, but, there are some who say it works fine. You can search on this forum under The TiVo Upgrade Center. Another option is to go with an external hdd, using a case that has it's own power source, while connecting an sata cable internally. Again, something you can search here at The TiVo Upgrade Center.


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

Please note, not all hard drives will work. You will need a specific model hard drive. There are some threads on hard drive replacement a search here should find them.
I am using a Western Digital WD10JFCX. Has been running trouble free since late 2017.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Get a CMR Drive.
2.5" 2TB and 3TB CMR drives for Tivo Bolts
All 2½ CMR drives are discontinued. 
The Toshiba referred in the previous post has been suggested many times in these forums. 
For an external CMR, there's the WD Red Plus
Western Digital adds "Red Plus" branding for non-SMR hard drives
(The external *cannot* be plugged into the port in the back of the Bolt, the case must be opened and plugged into the motherboard. There are threads here on how to do it)


----------



## bob14h (Jul 13, 2021)

Thank you all for taking a moment to advise & assist, very much appreciated.
As I contemplate the merits, risk/remarks and expense of my 3 remedying options - replace internal hdd, incorporate an external hdd or altogether upgrade from our present past-warranty Bolt+ via TiVo - I'd further appreciate thoughts and opinions on this course:
*Q*: If I replace and install a new internal hdd, upon reassembly do I need to put on the top of the Bolt+ casing?
If the likely drive failure in the Bolt+ is caused by poor ventilation from within the Bolt+ case, resulting in excessive heat exposure to the drive over time, I am wondering if I can just leave the top of the case off altogether, place micro fans below the opened Bolt+ device and just let it exhaust freely?
My TiVo units are kept in a console with adequate airflow and in a constant 70-75 degree room. As such, the "opened box" Bolt wouldn't be within reach of anyone. In fact, until this drive failure occurred, I hadn't actually touched our Bolt+ in over a year.
Once again, all thoughts and expertise are very much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Put the top back and leave the cable card cover off.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

In my case I also leave the cable card cover off and I added a small external fan for additional air flow and my Bolt has been doing well so far.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

The Temp to check is the internal temp:
Tivo Customer Support Community
My ODT is at 60c


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

Tony_T said:


> The Temp to check is the internal temp:
> Tivo Customer Support Community
> My ODT is at 60c


 Mine is running between 55c to 57c with a little external cooling .. so far so good!


----------



## darin richatson (Jul 26, 2021)

I am new to TiVo but pretty good with pcs hardware etc how do I setup used bolt and what do I have to pay to use it


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

darin richatson said:


> I am new to TiVo but pretty good with pcs hardware etc how do I setup used bolt and what do I have to pay to use it


These 2 links should help.

TiVo BOLT Welcome Center | Setup
Activate a TiVo device - TiVo


----------

